# NEW trailer (The Saratov Approach)- now a limited NATIONAL thearical release Jan 10



## Rob Elliott

The producers of The Saratov Approach just released a NEW trailer in advance of the NATIONAL release of the film. Hope you like it. My personal thanks to the producers for using my music from the score and EXPERTLY 'music editing' it for this trailer. 

All the best,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-YoV_iFbcc


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Latest score just released on iTunes - thearical release Oct 9*

I am humbled by the ratings and comments on iTunes. We ALL know though HOW IMPORTANT in having the RIGHT story/film to be a part of. This story is so well-told and compelling - the score just plays 'one' role in the telling of the story. It was wonderful to be a part of the process.


----------



## rgames

*Re: Latest score just released on iTunes - thearical release Oct 9*

Cool - congrats!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Latest score just released on iTunes - thearical release Oct 9*

Thanks so much Richard. Really appreciate it. This indie film seems to have 'legs' - here is a an industry review of box office - it seems to always boil down to numbers. A chance now for national release (middle of short article)


http://moviecitynews.com/2013/10/the-weekend-report-63/


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Latest score just released on iTunes - thearical release Oct 9*

Hey there,

Looks like this film (The Saratov Approach) is on both Drudge Report AND Variety for two STRAIGHT days. Film is now going to get a wider NATIONAL release. :D 


http://www.drudgereport.com/


http://variety.com/2013/film/news/young ... um=twitter


----------



## germancomponist

Huh, I have missed this.

Congrats, Rob!


----------



## j_kranz

*Re: Latest score just released on iTunes - NEW - now a NATIONAL thearical release Dec 9*

Very cool, congrats Rob


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Latest score just released on iTunes - NEW - now a NATIONAL thearical release Dec 9*

Thanks guys - really appreciate it.


----------



## Wes Antczak

*Re: Latest score just released on iTunes - NEW - now a NATIONAL thearical release Dec 9*

The movie looks like it will be fantastic. Looks like it's really well done. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Latest score just released on iTunes - NEW - now a NATIONAL thearical release Dec 9*

Thanks Wes - the film is quite compelling. I feel VERY fortunate to have been a part of it. Looks like it is going to be in 500+ theaters now. :D


----------



## SymphonicSamples

*Re: Latest score just released on iTunes - NEW - now a NATIONAL thearical release Dec 9*

Loved the trailer . Looks like a great film , congratulations Rob . I'd like to see this film now


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Latest score just released on iTunes - NEW - now a NATIONAL thearical release Dec 9*



SymphonicSamples @ Wed Oct 23 said:


> Loved the trailer . Looks like a great film , congratulations Rob . I'd like to see this film now




Cool Matthew - looks like they are looking at international NOW. Australia is definitely been considered (they have have a lot of request from Melbourne (not sure where you are.)


----------

